# Yusra Medical and Dental College, Islamabad



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello
i started this threads for those who wants to know about this medical college,admissions,faculity,campus etc
i am student here,and quite happy to be a part of this college!


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

what is the admission schedule in yusra medical and dental college?
and when will it conduct entry test?


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

forms will be available from mid september...and entry test date is yet not final!


----------



## ahwaz sadeque (Aug 28, 2010)

what is the methodology of teaching in yusra college.


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

hmm it has pbl sessions,d.m.e,modules,weekly tests,that is quite up to date methadology i guess!


----------



## ahwaz sadeque (Aug 28, 2010)

have they any co curricular activities?


----------



## shahidmg (Aug 29, 2010)

salam, dear i want to know that YUSRA med.college is not recognized bt pmdc and who.then, what do u think,it canbe recognize in future? can u please,give me its adress,or contacts..i may search myself. best to answer me at [email protected] thanks
*
[Mod Edit]: Please read the forum rules, posting like this is not allowed. Thanks.*


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

Beleive you me,this college have everything,like every established medical school..


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

FRIEND YUSRA IS RECOGNIZED BY PMDC,IT WILL SHIFT TO ITS OWN CAMPUS WITHIN 1 MORE YEAR...SO AFTER THE FIRST PASS OUT,IT WILL BE RECOGNIZED BY WHO AS WELL!


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

@solitude what was your entry test and fsc score when you was selected in yusra medical and dental college las year? please tell me honesty.


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

hahaha
you asked me a bit tough question mate,,,,,none the less i had 734 marks,78 in entry test and i am on foreign seat !


----------



## mubashir888 (Aug 12, 2010)

So 78 in Entry ? means 78% ? they are not so bad.


----------



## Blue_sofa (Aug 1, 2010)

any idea about marks in test as well as fsc for local students


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

for this year competition will be a bit high,because of higher percenatge of passing marks suggested by uhs..
you must have atleast 770 marks in fsc,and minimum 75 marks in test to qualify for local seat...good luck mate )


----------



## dr. jawad (Jul 6, 2010)

What kind of entry test will be there? I mean test pattern and marks?


----------



## solitude (Aug 23, 2009)

test will be conducted by nts, not by the college..
and im not sure about the pattern of nts tests


----------



## Uzair Awan (Sep 23, 2010)

Can you please tell me have they any male hostel as it is a newly established college?


----------



## sparticus (Sep 24, 2010)

ppl dont be blown away by this guys pic of yusra ... after all he is studying no offence solitude!!. yusra medical college is the of a pharmacy and just another investment of a army general and few docs to make quick money.


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

@sparticus: and how can *you *say that ?#cool


----------



## shanikhan (Dec 23, 2009)

solitude said:


> forms will be available from mid september...and entry test date is yet not final!


my classmate got admission in yusra week after uhs test#confused now his classes are also started..they took another test....two classes in one year???


----------



## ayesha_ (Jul 12, 2009)

yes actually the batch your friend is in, is the class of 2014. they took them late. but this first batch is supposed to catch up with the rest of the colleges (2009-14) batch in a couple of yrs.
the new admissions is of the second session, i.e 2010-2015 batch.


----------



## abdul xy (Dec 1, 2010)

*info*

hello...
i needed to know being admitted. Is Yusra med college recognized by IMED and UCFMG?
I'm asking because I am originally from the states and will be making a living here once i complete my education in Pakistan. N recognition is a must for me to get back. So could you kindly provide me with this info ASAP...
I'm waiting.
Thank you.


solitude said:


> Hello
> i started this threads for those who wants to know about this medical college,admissions,faculity,campus etc
> i am student here,and quite happy to be a part of this college!


----------



## mistahsupah (Jul 6, 2010)

Nope it ain't.....


----------



## Rocker16 (Nov 24, 2010)

abdul xy said:


> hello...
> i needed to know being admitted. Is Yusra med college recognized by IMED and UCFMG?
> I'm asking because I am originally from the states and will be making a living here once i complete my education in Pakistan. N recognition is a must for me to get back. So could you kindly provide me with this info ASAP...
> I'm waiting.
> Thank you.


It's only recognized by pmdc as yet not by imed and ucfmg. It might recognized in the near future


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

It will eventually get recognized by FAIMER and IMED, once a couple of batches have graduated.


----------



## aqeel.ahmed (Oct 22, 2013)

money lover, me n my friend went for form submission, my friend got 941 and 913 in fsc, they said beta ap fee jma karao ,,


----------



## nawal abdul wahee (Aug 12, 2014)

hi whats the merit this year m dead scared i only have 68% in fsc  cn i get in yusra


----------



## eaqa (Sep 16, 2014)

nawal abdul wahee said:


> hi whats the merit this year m dead scared i only have 68% in fsc  cn i get in yusra


even i am scared i have like 74.5% as aggregate and 80% in fcs but i dont know if its possible


----------

